# A drum sander with a twist



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

For things like thin stock for pick guards or head stock laminations, a pattern router bit runs the risk of shattering the work piece. So I'm trying to put a bearing on a drill press drum sander. It took a lot of mucking around, but I finally got something workable.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

...ermm: https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/supplies/sanding/drums/59448-template-sander?item=68Z0501


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

Since you have a lathe you could buy bearings with ODs to match the drums and then make plastic reducing bushings for each to get the ID down to the bolt size. Then your outside edge would always be metal and perfectly round.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

epicfail48 said:


> ...ermm: https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/supplies/sanding/drums/59448-template-sander?item=68Z0501


On that particular size I already had a bearing in the shop (it's in the video). It's not a tool at the present time that I will use a lot but maybe in the future. So I saved a few $$ there. Plus I think maybe I like making jigs and tools better than the projects that I use them for!


----------



## wvcknights (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for sharing...


----------

